# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Рэтро-фото.1895год.

## Barin

Несколько старинных фотографий.Одесских фотоателье.
по 150 грн. 0985536347

----------


## horizma

а не страшно такую тетеньку с № 5 у себя дома хранить.

----------


## Оptimus

> а не страшно такую тетеньку с № 5 у себя дома хранить.


 Тётенька действительно стрёмная.

----------


## Barin

Новая цена-120 грн.

----------


## Crimson

> Тётенька действительно стрёмная.


 Черные маги купят  :smileflag:

----------


## Barin

Новая цена-100 -гривен.

----------


## Barin

Новая цена-80 грн.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Barin

70 гривен.Актуально.

----------


## Barin

По 50 гривен.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Barin

45 гривен.

----------


## Barin

40 гривен.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Falcon-09

> Актуально.


 Фотографии военнослужащих и священников имеются?

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.0937074501

----------


## Barin

Актуально

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.04.2013 в 18:27 ----------

Актуально.

----------


## KenshinJomei

тут есть фишка, фотографии меняться не за их возраст, а за их историю.
Если вы узнаете и сможете доказать что кто-то на фото был довольно знаменит, пусть даже в узких кругах, тогда они чего-то стоят.

----------


## Barin

> тут есть фишка, фотографии меняться не за их возраст, а за их историю.
> Если вы узнаете и сможете доказать что кто-то на фото был довольно знаменит, пусть даже в узких кругах, тогда они чего-то стоят.


 Это-да,если бы еще и знаменитости были-цена была бы гораздо выше.А-так чисто символическая.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.0937074501.

----------


## Barin

Актуально.

----------

